# Brushing teeth?



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I use a Chicken back on top of his kibble/wet/water mix. It works great as an appetizer and keeps his teeth nice and clean. 

And involves no effort on my part!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I was really good about brushing Molly's teeth for the first year.............then I discovered it wasn't necessary as long as she was getting her raw chicken legs to chew up!
Now I brush her teeth about 3 times a week, and give her a chicken leg or a couple of wings every other day, and use the 'Tropiclean Gel' to brush and a Ark Naturals Brushless Toothpaste Chews on the 'off days'....which she loves and they smell really good, like cinnamon and vanilla!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I brush Chagall's teeth daily, with Vibrac C.E.T. Enzymatic Toothpaste. :brushteeth:It's a ritual he's accustomed to and actually LIKES! He's raw fed exclusively since, oh, I don't quite remember when. He eats chicken wings and backs and turkey necks and such. His pearly whites are just that, and I am hoping to keep it that way. He's five years old and has never needed a dental cleaning. I am thinking of getting him a baseline dental x-ray (my vet thinks it's unnecessary, but I only listen to him @50% of the time!), just to be sure everything is good beneath the gum line too.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

I put PlaqClnz gel on my two Tpoos' teeth (technically, their gums) every night before bed. If I see any fresh debris in their teeth before hand, I brush it off with a plain toothbrush. Every couple weeks I apply the PlaqClnz spray (more powerful than the gel) during the day and do a more thorough cleaning of any stubborn stuff or hard-to-reach areas. 

I started this routine about 2 months ago when the vet told me they were both in need of a dental - at only 1 and 3 years old! I'd been neglecting their teeth almost completely, except for a quick tooth brushing with each bath. I decided I had to try to turn things around at home before going straight for the procedure, and now their teeth are almost completely tartar-free! We have a follow-up visit in about two weeks to check our progress - feeling hopeful!

And, yes, brushing every day is okay! I don't "brush" my dogs daily because they don't love it, and I like our before bed routine to be happy! But if it's a good fit for you and your dog then it's a great practice. Be sure to use pet-specific pastes or gels, as lots of human stuff has xylitol and other things that are bad for dogs.


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

Brushing everyday is great if you can! I admit that I do not brush Ember's teeth as much as I should because she hates it. She never liked me touching her mouth and then she had 2 teeth out when she got spayed and hated anyone touching her mouth even more! 

I do a little CC on it everyday now but it's really slow progress. I'd love to be able to brush her teeth everyday and for her to enjoy it, or at least tolerate it and enjoy looking forward to a treat afterwards. There's been so much to work on with Ember that I think the teeth/ mouth thing is something that's got left almost till last. She's very weird about anything new touching her or being handled in any way that's not 'normal'. I even bought a new harness exactly the same as her old one and she would not let me put it on her, she's just a bit odd. So there's been other things we've been working on instead, different harnesses, car harness, towel drying (she was fine with being dried in the bath but hated to be dried in the porch after a walk ??) letting us put a coat on her when its raining, being picked up, touching her head, paws, tail etc etc.

Anyway, back on topic. Does anyone brush the inner sides of their dogs teeth? I read that you only really had to brush the outer sides as their tongues clean most of the inner surfaces but didn't know if that's accurate?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I try to clean daily using Logic tooth gel, plus regular chicken wings, plus daily PlaqueOff. Poppy will let me flick any stubborn bits of tartar off with a finger nail, so her teeth are not too bad, but Sophy won't, and it shows! I must try the PlaqClnz. I have had good results with PetzLife gel, but they absolutely hate it, and I hated the daily argument...


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I brush daily with a chicken toothpaste, forgot the name.I bought on amazon


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

I brush daily with a peanut butter-flavoured toothpaste by Nylabone. We started Begley as a puppy with this practice, and now he will actually come and sit for his nightly brushing. No fighting required.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

I just use a toothbrush and some doggie toothpaste from Petsmart. I brush a couple of time a week. I should probably brush more though. The raw chicken thing intrigues me. I get the chicken is raw, but not frozen, right? I thought chicken bones were a chocking hazards or is that just cooked chicken. Can someone post a video of their poodle eating a raw chicken wing or leg? What about clean up afterwards. I mean raw chicken is practically a bio-hazard.

Rick


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

*Fjm*, you use Plaque Off?! I literally just ordered a bottle last night! I'm happy with the PlaqClnz, but it contains parabens which I don't love. But it seems a safer choice than most other dental products, or anestesia for cleaning! I read such great reviews on the Plaque Off, the ingredients are all safe, it's vegan, and it only cost me $20 for a jar that should last a year. I thought why not give it a try? : ) I'd love to hear your experience! How long have you been using it? Have the girls built up new tartar since then, or is the stuff you're flicking off residual from before you started it?

Here's my experience with PlaqClnz so far. I've seen *great* results in less than 2 months! But I've also been doing a lot of brushing and scaling in that time, so I wonder sometimes what to attribute it to. My gut says the PlaqClnz is helping, though. 

It definitely freshens their breath! It has no fragrance, it just decreases any odor, I suppose by killing bacteria or creating an inhospitable environment for them to grow. I, being the overly-committed owner that I am, tested the spray and the gel in my own mouth to see what the experience was for my dogs. : P Virtually zero odor or taste, and definitely no tingle! The only sensation is a sort of squeaky-clean dry-ish feeling for a moment and then just a very neutralized palate. I did this after my dogs started getting very sad eyes whenever I brought out the first gel we tried. I tested it and it tingled like Listerine. It wasn't too strong to me, but I think that's what was putting them off. They would do lots of licking/spitting/head flicking after application. 

With the PlaqClnz, there's always an obligatory lick or flick, but I think it's just a reflex to a new sensation, as they don't resist application or show any signs of stress like with the other one. 

Against instructions, I do give a very tiny treat following each dose. : P I did this with the other product, but they wouldn't even eat it as they were so put off. I give them a soft piece of dried apple, about the size of a BB. They swallow it right down and I feel pretty confident that they don't wash away or dilute the stuff from that one little taste. : )


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't brush at all. I give my girls beef ribs at least once a week instead. So far all is well.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The PlaqueOff definitely softens the plaque, but it does not seem to come away by itself. I think I need some recreational bones for Sophy - perhaps they would help.

Chicken bones are hazardous if cooked, but pretty safe if raw. I stick to the softer wings and my two have had no problems. We did have a small issue this morning - Sophy was chewing what appeared to be a balled up paper handkerchief, and I asked her to give it to me. She gave me very surprised look, and a definite refusal. When I looked more closely a tiny bit of kitchen towel had stuck to the chicken wing I had just given her, which she was still working on. I should have said "Please!" as in may I see what you have and check that it is safe, rather than Mine!, which means that's mine and you should not have it. She knew it was hers not mine...


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

I try to brush daily but sometimes I forget. Max does not mind at all. We use Arm & Hammer chicken flavor and I just brush the outside. From what I understand you do not need to do the inside.


----------



## nataly (Jul 31, 2014)

I am in the raw bones instead of brushing camp. Worked for my other dogs for life - they never needed a dental. In the last year of Daisy and Toby's life I stopped giving raw for the fear of compromised immune systems in senior dogs with cancer. I am still not sure if that was the right decision, their teeth did deteriorate somewhat, but that was the least of their problems by that time. I don't know if poodles are different for any reason, I don't think so, and I started Chaplin on 2 raw chicken wings every day unless it's too muddy or cold outside. He eats them outside for human safety reasons.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I try to brush at least every other day and are using CET poultry flavor toothpaste. Also, use Wysong DentaTreat Dog & Cat Food Supplement, 3-oz bottle every day and it really helps. Lastly, he gets the CET dental chews. He is just prone to dental issues as much as I brush and stay on it -- his mouth is smaller and try as I may, they are not pearly whites!

He also gets raw bones occasionally, and I even use LEBA III occasionally.....


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Mmmm reviving this thread with a quick question 

What about stains? How can I tell the difference between stains, tartar, I just leftover food? I know it sound silly but... I've been brushing Lou & Apollo's teeth almost every day /every other day... But their teeth has find darker spots, Apollo has always had some "black/brow spots" in a few of his back teeth (since we got him) but Lou did not have any, she had pearly whites and now I see some darker areas too..

I don't trust some of the stuff I googled, so ..
*********
❗Could anyone please share some pictures of:

Mild gingivitis : mildly inflamed gums

Minor Tartar problem 

Major tartar problem 

Stains 

➡I really want to avoid having to take them in for a dental cleaning  

I just want to make sure and learn more and more about dog-teeth and continue to try my best to keep their teeth clean 

Ps. Unfortunately I can't give raw meat , so I need to try the best 2nd option 

Thanks so much


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Well your in luck because Branna has all of those! Just don't judge me because I have been really slacking on her dental hygiene ?. She is the type that needs dentals every 6 months. 

Mild gingivitis : mildly inflamed gums
If you look at the gum area it is a darker red and inflamed 








Minor Tartar problem 
This tooth on top has both minor tartar build up (yellow) as well as a stain (the dark brown). 








Major tartar problem 
The tooth on the bottom has major tartar build up or calculus. This tooth has always had problems accumulating tarter. She also has a retained puppy tooth next to it. Both teeth will be removed during her next dental. She has had a lot of bone loss in the jaw at that area and the tooth is now loose.








Stains 
Dark colored stain and some plaque. The plaque will come off easily with a nail scrape or toothbrush. 







Anther stain but not at a great angle. 









This one is not Branna's mouth but a photo I took off of google. The dog is undergoing a dental and you can see a lot of calculus in the mouth that has been chipped off. You can also see that the middle tooth is dead or dying. The gums have receded and the root is exposed and dead. This tooth was probably extracted. I'm think all the calculus in the mouth was probably taken off that particular tooth and revealed the dying tooth underneath. 









Hoped this helped a bit ?.


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

Thank you for sharing your photos of Branna, really helpful to see. I've also been wondering at what age you start to see some staining or tartar. I understand that some dogs just naturally have good teeth without brushing and some have bad teeth despite good dental care, so I guess I'm asking what age people noticed some staining or tartar and whether they consider their dogs to have naturally good or bad teeth?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Depending on the dog you really start seeing it at after one year old. That is how many vets will check the age of a dog, by the amount of tartar and calculus build up. Kind of like checking a tree's age by amount of rings ?. But with many small breed dogs you will see it sooner. It depends on their dentition. Some have good dentition some have horrible dentition. Branna was in desperate need of her first dental at 1 year old, despite continual brushing.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank you so much!! This really helps. I think Lou's gums might be a bit on the red side in some areas, but the rest I believe might be mostly dark stains in the back teeth 

But I need to have a vet check them both, but usually vets ALWAYS recommend the "procedure under anesthesia"  which scares me to death!!!!!!!!! So I'm dreading asking a vet about their teeth's condition. But I hear some companies do dental cleaning with the dog awake, since my 2 don't mind me brushing or picking on the teeth maybe that's an option?

Ps. I also don't want anyone to judge me, I really did the best U could on their teeth but I did get s bit behind the last 3 months or so, brushing less often  even mine  I'm ashamed, but I wasn't doing well... But I still did good enough Maintanance (I brushed 2 , 3 times a week, sometimes less sometimes more often) but their teeth did not improve even when so was brushing "religiously every day"...

So maybe it's like they say.... Some dogs no matter how much you try just don't have very good teeth. Even humans are like that right? I have never had cavities, but my brother for instance has cavities often. We have the same hygiene habits. ... 

I hope I can buy some product for Lou and Apollo to avoid having to get the procedure


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Lou said:


> Thank you so much!! This really helps. I think Lou's gums might be a bit on the red side in some areas, but the rest I believe might be mostly dark stains in the back teeth
> 
> But I need to have a vet check them both, but usually vets ALWAYS recommend the "procedure under anesthesia"  which scares me to death!!!!!!!!! So I'm dreading asking a vet about their teeth's condition. But I hear some companies do dental cleaning with the dog awake, since my 2 don't mind me brushing or picking on the teeth maybe that's an option?
> 
> ...



Glad it could help you. 

The reason Vets always recommend dental cleanings under anesthesia is because that is the only thing that will help them. There are so many things that can not be done during an awake cleaning not to mention the stress it puts on the animal if they are awake. The AVMA has made awake dental cleanings illegal for a reason. Not only are the dangerous for the animal but they are dangerous for the technician as well for many reasons. The only place you will find legal awake cleanings is at a veterinary dental specialist that has been trained and specially certified to do such thing. Even then they will not do the procedure unless the animal is at risk for anesthesia. Like has heart issues or is to old. Really if you take all the necessary precautions such as blood work and IV catheter and fluids there is no reason to be worried about anesthesia risks. The anesthesia that is used today is extremely safe. Find a good doctor and facility with the necessary monitoring equipment and staff and you should not have to worry. It is much safer than those "companies" that do illegal awake cleanings ?. 

You are very correct that some dogs just like people don't have good dentition or enamel. It just happens, don't feel bad about not taking good care of their teeth. You can only do so much. My three get their teeth brushed every day and still have to go in every 6 months for dentals.

I really think you shouldn't worry so much about the procedure being done. It really is they only thing that will help them long term. There is no product on the market that you will find is equivalent. There are things that will postpone the need (such as brushing) but they will eventually need to have a dental cleaning done sometime in there life.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Glad it could help you.
> 
> The reason Vets always recommend dental cleanings under anesthesia is because that is the only thing that will help them. There are so many things that can not be done during an awake cleaning not to mention the stress it puts on the animal if they are awake. The AVMA has made awake dental cleanings illegal for a reason. Not only are the dangerous for the animal but they are dangerous for the technician as well for many reasons. The only place you will find legal awake cleanings is at a veterinary dental specialist that has been trained and specially certified to do such thing. Even then they will not do the procedure unless the animal is at risk for anesthesia. Like has heart issues or is to old. Really if you take all the necessary precautions such as blood work and IV catheter and fluids there is no reason to be worried about anesthesia risks. The anesthesia that is used today is extremely safe. Find a good doctor and facility with the necessary monitoring equipment and staff and you should not have to worry. It is much safer than those "companies" that do illegal awake cleanings ?.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much again for the great info ! I'm just afraid of anesthesia, have always been afraid of it.... Don't know why.... I always picture in my mind that they could (god forbid) just not wake up.... Even when grandma had to had surgery and go under anesthesia, I've always hated it. Maybe technology has advanced a bunch since I was a kid... Maybe it's not as dangerous .... I don't know... It just makes me so tense and nervous! 

I'm going to start researching to learn more about it.... Maybe that will make me feel better about it?....

Thanks again!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

If it makes you feel better think about my three. The largest is 5lbs the other two 3 lbs. They undergo dentals every 6 months and they pull out of it just fine. Anesthesia is extremely safe nowadays. There is always a risk but that is what there are extra precautions are for such as IV's, fluids, and blood work to make sure the organs can handle anesthesia and break it down properly. Not all especially low cost clinics have the staff to monitor your pet until they wake up, which is something I would highly recommend looking for in a Veterinary office. 

This is a good video for you to watch. It answers a lot of questions and has a lot of great information. And also shows you a dental procedure actually being done. 

http://youtu.be/Gwf62giUNbc


----------

